# Need some input on an idea



## ccheese (Apr 11, 2013)

Gentlemen:

For the Seaplane Group Build, GB #22, I am considering a scratch-built, balsa/tissue model of a Grumman F4F-3S "Wildcatfish".
All I have is a set of plans, which I have enlarged so the model wingspan is 17 inches. This would be a close 1:24 scale.

I've never done a scratch-built model before, I'm a kit builder, and an OOB builder at that, so I am asking for some in-put.
I have plenty of sheet balsa, tissue and have ordered a F6F Hellcat canopy from Guillow's. I think I can make it fit.

What say you, lads ??

Charles


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 11, 2013)

I say go for it big guy, and God Speed! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 11, 2013)

Definitely! With the plans and materials, the only real difference between this and your previous experience, Charles, is having to transfer the various component shapes onto the balsa, and cut them without them being previously die cut.
It'll take longer, it'll be challenging, but boy, will it be worth it!
And, the immense satisfaction of creating something literally from scratch will be, as they say in that well-known credit card ad, priceless!


----------



## N4521U (Apr 11, 2013)

Yep, just need to make a copier copy of the ribbing. Put a thinner tissue paper thru the copier and paste them to the sheet balsa. If you could make a little steel cutter for the stringer slots so you could Punch them out, that would cut time down a bit. Just leave the ribs solid, without cutting the centers out as well. Or you could use various size hole punches to cut centers. Even use a small hole punch for the stringer slots then stack them and finish them square with a file edge.

You kan doo eeet!

Just lookin around and found this....
http://www.airplanesandrockets.com/airplanes/grumman-wildcat-may-june-1963-american-modeler.htm


----------



## Njaco (Apr 11, 2013)

Charles, if anybody can do it, you can!! Your work is stupendous and amazing.


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 11, 2013)

Give it a shot, I'm sure it'll turn out well. I'm surprised Terry's so gung-ho for it though.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 11, 2013)

Bill: I use both a 1/16" X 1/4" and a 3/32" X 1/4" piece of balsa, with a piece of 200 grit sandpaper glued to it for notching. Works better than a blade, and don't break off the ends. I've started collecting sheet balsa, a three bladed prop and 3/32 sq basswood for the wing leading edge. As I think of things, I will pick them up. Also ordered a Hellcat canopy from Guillows. I can make it fit !

Thanks for the confidence, Lads...

Charles


----------



## mikewint (Apr 11, 2013)

You're a better braver man than I Charlie Brown, wouldn't even consider it. The very best of luck to you


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 11, 2013)

Wait a flippin minute... Did Airframes just inadvertently give the Wildcat a compliment! If I'm not mistaken he used the word "priceless".


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 11, 2013)

Good on you Charles and what a challenge and what a machine to do it with, a Wildcat cousin! With your balsa skills, you're more than capable of pulling this one off. I say go for it my man and I have a feeling everyone will be behind you egging you on.

Also glad you got the wheel.


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 11, 2013)

Go for it Charles.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 12, 2013)

Er ... ahem ... I ..er.. just noticed it's a Wil... one of those things. BUT! Sticking those whopping great floaty things underneath makes a huge difference, and it's no longer a Wil... one of those things.
It's almost attractive - in a "Jan looks almost intelligent when I'm drunk" sort of way ....


----------



## A4K (Apr 12, 2013)

Terry... 

Charles - give it a shot mate! IF by chance it gets too tedious or annoying, you could always revert to a 'plan-B' of converting a standard kit (like the one you built in GB 15)


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 12, 2013)

Please do it Charles, will be a beaut when done mate!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 12, 2013)

Got my vote!


----------



## ccheese (Apr 12, 2013)

A4K said:


> Terry...
> 
> Charles - give it a shot mate! IF by chance it gets too tedious or annoying, you could always revert to a 'plan-B' of converting a standard kit (like the one you built in GB 15)



Evan:

That was a F6F "Hellcat", the bigger brother to the Wildcat. This will be a long, drawn out build, but I don't believe too complicated. I mean.... how complicated is balsa/tissue ?

Just to keep me on track, I think I'll build the floats first !!

Charles


----------



## Wurger (Apr 13, 2013)

With all here Charles. Go for it.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 13, 2013)

Airframes said:


> It's almost attractive - in a "Jan looks almost intelligent when I'm drunk" sort of way ....


Don't go there old boy, you trying to flirt with me, has left me with severe and deep mental scares for life! You'll receive the bill for my psychological recovery at the end of the month as per usual....

Go ahead Mr. C, you can do it!


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 13, 2013)

Go for it Charles. Back a long time ago I made an Etrich Taube from scratch, making the plans myself from a profile drawing and I had only made a couple of balsa models before that. You have a tons more experience with balsa that I have.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 13, 2013)

A couple of pics more....


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm checking to see what I have in my stash of balsa plans.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Apr 13, 2013)

Charles, I actually have the Guillows balsa plans for the hellcat in the 17 inch wingspan. There is also a cowling that Guillows has for the engine. Let me know if they would be helpful.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 13, 2013)

Night Fighter Nut said:


> Charles, I actually have the Guillows balsa plans for the hellcat in the 17 inch wingspan. There is also a cowling that Guillows has for the engine. Let me know if they would be helpful.



I have just ordered a canopy for the Guillow's Hellcat, and I can call Monday and have Susan add a cowling. The fit should be very close, and I can adjust the plans to make it all work. Thanks for the offer.

Charles


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Apr 13, 2013)

Ummmmm is that a yes or no?


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 14, 2013)

Charles, he was also offering plans for floats I believe, please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Apr 14, 2013)

Actually, I don't have Guillows plans for floats however I do have balsa plane building books and I believe I may have plans for floats there but I need to check.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 14, 2013)

The plans I have for the F3F-3S, "Wildcatfish" includes the floats. Thanks for the offer, but I have what I need.

Charles


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 14, 2013)

See you've not even started yet Charles and it is already interesting!


----------



## ccheese (Apr 15, 2013)

If it wouldn't screw up the GB too badly, I think I will construct one of the floats, just to see how much of a pain it's going to be. I've been accumulating things that I think I'll need.... a Hellcat canopy, cowl and spinner-hub, from Guillows, and decals for an Avenger (star w/o the bar) also from Guillow's. Sheet and block balsa from the LHS.... stuff like that. I don't want to get into the build and need something I don't have.

You lads have convinced me.... I'm going to do it for the Seaplane GB.

Charles


----------



## dneid (Apr 16, 2013)

Well, Charles........ my thoughts are....... GO FOR IT! I am sure you are more than qualified to scratch the bird up.
Dale


----------



## A4K (Apr 17, 2013)

ccheese said:


> Evan:
> 
> That was a F6F "Hellcat", the bigger brother to the Wildcat.



Ya, sorry, wasn't thinking! That's the problem with doing 3 things at once!


----------

